# hot-holding pastry?



## grassdg (Apr 24, 2018)

Has anyone successfully hot-held pastry in a Cambro transporter? I'll be selling savory galette (enriched pie crust) at a 5-hour farmers market, and am working through the logistics of how to sell them for the entire market duration, when health code restrictions allow only 4 hours at room temperature. Since I'll be baking the pastries in a commissary kitchen just before transporting to the market, the easiest thing would be to transfer the pans from oven to insulated container. I've never done this though and my cook's intuition tells me that my product will suffer from trapped steam and extended hot-holding. Is there a way to do this? What do you recommend?


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Welcome to Cheftalk grassdg,

Hmmm... Total production run of 50, 500 or 5,000?

Possible solutions based on knowing only what you have stated:

have someone bring you the second batch at the halfway point of the five hours
If gas generators are allowed either an electric holding cabinet or an on site electric oven or multiple toaster ovens?
If propane grills are allowed, you could bake 10-20 every 12-18 minutes, maybe... Need to experiment with this one as you would need to modify a gas grill to perform as an oven. I've done this with success, but not in a high production mode
Best would be a wood fired oven Savory Galette. That sounds delicious to me! (Doesn't everyone have a portable wood oven? NO!)
Without knowing distance from commissary kitchen, market rules, total volume of product for sale best I can think of right now.

If it didn't have to be a galette, you could offer the same ingredients and flavors in another form, depending on another completely different set of variables of course!

Good luck!


----------

